# NO-Xplode first impression



## motopsyko32 (Sep 8, 2006)

Used it for the first time yesterday.  Holy crap it tastes HORRIBLE.  i got the lemonade one and no matter how much water I added it was horrible...


Anyhow, dont know if it was mental or if it really worked but i was able to lift a bit more than usual and had a massive pump thereafter ...

Will let you know how much more it helps or doesnt...


----------



## kenwood (Sep 8, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> Used it for the first time yesterday.  Holy crap it tastes HORRIBLE.  i got the lemonade one and no matter how much water I added it was horrible...
> 
> 
> Anyhow, dont know if it was mental or if it really worked but i was able to lift a bit more than usual and had a massive pump thereafter ...
> ...



good shit. i'm on my 6th bottle of it. i stack it w/cellmass and nitrix.  i get the fruit punch kind. mix it w/orabge juice bro. taste a hella lot better


----------



## kenwood (Sep 8, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> Used it for the first time yesterday.  Holy crap it tastes HORRIBLE.  i got the lemonade one and no matter how much water I added it was horrible...
> 
> 
> Anyhow, dont know if it was mental or if it really worked but i was able to lift a bit more than usual and had a massive pump thereafter ...
> ...



good shit. i'm on my 6th bottle of it. i stack it w/cellmass and nitrix.  i get the fruit punch kind. mix it w/orange juice bro. taste a hella lot better


----------



## kenwood (Sep 8, 2006)

btw, on the label it says *"you will never wanna train without it"*. its true lol. i have been off of it and all supps for amonth and havnt had any motivation to workout.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 8, 2006)

mix fruit punch flavor with OJ?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 8, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> mix fruit punch flavor with OJ?


 

OMG, I'd have a flavor seizure. 

I actually like the taste of NO-Explode. I had blue raspberry first, got sick of it after 3 or 4 jugs. Now I'm taking lemon-lime, which is good too.

It is very bitter though, and if there are any little chunks at the bottom you're in for a shocker at the end. 

I agree with not taking it and lack of motivation. I've been off of it for a month while testing Rob's Herbal Burn and not having the boost right before the gym made it hard to get there....


----------



## kenwood (Sep 8, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> mix fruit punch flavor with OJ?



yes i do.tastes like shit w/water. trust me bro, mix it with orange juice just once and you'll def. like the taste of it. well it wont taste as bad as it would w/water.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 8, 2006)

i have lemonade taste.. with OJ..   i threw up in my mouth a little just now


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Sep 8, 2006)

Dude, go with the fruit punch or grape.


----------



## crisg555 (Sep 8, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> i have lemonade taste.. with OJ..   i threw up in my mouth a little just now


 next time, lets get the fruit punch flavor.


----------



## crisg555 (Sep 8, 2006)

Any problems arise when taking this for long period of time?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Sep 8, 2006)

Non that we are aware of.....Lots of repeats customer's for over a year now. Some mix it up with the super (dump) pump 250 by Gasapri.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 8, 2006)

crisg555 said:


> Any problems arise when taking this for long period of time?



some infromation

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/bsn/xplode.html


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Sep 8, 2006)

Fruit punch doesnt taste all that bad


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Sep 8, 2006)

Here are the ingredients
http://www.taylorsnutrition.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=1568


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Sep 8, 2006)

i take fruitpunch and think its decent my bro also takes it and is like a crack head hes addicted to that shit... i like my actic berry cellmass that shit pwns! and as far as the first day increasement in str and pump could be possible but i doubt it. it takes a few days to get into the system


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 8, 2006)

lmao @ this thread


"HEY JIMMY, ILL NEVER WORK OUT WITHOUT IT AGAIN "  *thumbs up*

please.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 8, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> lmao @ this thread
> 
> 
> "HEY JIMMY, ILL NEVER WORK OUT WITHOUT IT AGAIN "  *thumbs up*
> ...


very insightful


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes, you may roll your eyes at me.

But Im not prancing around the supplement forum promoting mag-hyped foo-foo products acting like their are they next coming of Jesus.

In all practicality, if you had half a brain, you would be investing in Rob's products for a fraction of the price with just as reliable ingredients.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 9, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Yes, you may roll your eyes at me.
> 
> But Im not prancing around the supplement forum promoting mag-hyped foo-foo products acting like their are they next coming of Jesus.
> 
> In all practicality, if you had half a brain, you would be investing in Rob's products for a fraction of the price with just as reliable ingredients.



If I had half a brain?  HAHAHAHAHA  I asked a fucking question idiot.  Get off Rob;s cock long enough to answer things nicely rather than being a condescending sarcastic prick.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 9, 2006)

so no-explode is an pre-workout drink energy booster right?

i use ephedra products as an energy booster. Has anyone used both that can give me an unbiased comparison?  there's alot of talk about this no-explode stuff, i might try it.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> If I had half a brain?  HAHAHAHAHA  I asked a fucking question idiot.  Get off Rob;s cock long enough to answer things nicely rather than being a condescending sarcastic prick.



Get in shape before you come into a bodybuidling forum.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

Camaro-I have never seen you so angry? What gives bud? Need a huge?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Sep 10, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> so no-explode is an pre-workout drink energy booster right?
> 
> i use ephedra products as an energy booster. Has anyone used both that can give me an unbiased comparison?  there's alot of talk about this no-explode stuff, i might try it.



Yes to answer your question. It will jack you up also. Give it a try.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Camaro-I have never seen you so angry? What gives bud? Need a huge?



lmao

I wasnt angry.

I was just being immature.


whats good?


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> lmao
> 
> I wasnt angry.
> 
> ...



Everything is good. Just got the shoulder back to 100%. Had hurt my rotator. Have started back, a little weaker, but still happy to be back. Havent seen you around much what gives?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

Yea... life is busy.

Im trying to get back in here permenantly.  For awhile there just got tired of a lot of the forum newbs and nonsense they were spewing.  Me and Mike both were just not interested in arguing with kids all day about petty things.

But, I miss a lot of you guys... and the good discussions we used to have.  So, Im back in!

Shoulder seems better.. hows it feeling in the gym so far?


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Yea... life is busy.
> 
> Im trying to get back in here permenantly.  For awhile there just got tired of a lot of the forum newbs and nonsense they were spewing.  Me and Mike both were just not interested in arguing with kids all day about petty things.
> 
> ...



Feeling pretty good. Played in a Super worlds slow pitch softball a few weeks back and it gave me a little trouble then, but other than that as far as my workouts go its been pretty strong. 

Hope to see you around more often. You have alot to offer.


----------



## crisg555 (Sep 12, 2006)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> Non that we are aware of.....Lots of repeats customer's for over a year now. Some mix it up with the super (dump) pump 250 by Gasapri.


Thanks for the info. 




motopsyko32 said:


> some infromation
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/bsn/xplode.html



Thanks babe.


----------



## GFR (Sep 12, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> If I had half a brain?  HAHAHAHAHA  I asked a *fucking question idiot*.  *Get off Rob;s cock* long enough to answer things nicely rather than being a condescending *sarcastic prick*.


Keep the vulgarity out of the Supplement forums please.

This post is extremly vulgar and offensive.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Keep the vulgarity out of the Supplement forums please.
> 
> This post is extremly vulgar and offensive.



already told by a mod.  thanks


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 15, 2006)

so after a week or so of NO Xplode...

I have a problem...

twice already I almost throw up at the gym and get lightheaded becasue i dont eat anything for about an hour prior to going to the gym so that I can take this stuff on an empty stomach..

I need to eat something before the gym...  Anyone else with this problem?>


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 15, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> so after a week or so of NO Xplode...
> 
> I have a problem...
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I had the same problem a few times. In fact, I threw up yesterday. I take the NO-Explode and down a scoop of whey right afterwards. That helped me out for a while. I don't know what the hell happened yesterday....


----------



## zombul (Sep 15, 2006)

I have a problem getting the lemon flavor down and holding it there.I love the focus I had after my workout on the drive home though and my intensity was through the roof.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 15, 2006)

the packaging itself says to not take it with anything specifically WHEY.  i wonder why that is


----------



## P-funk (Sep 15, 2006)

I keep hearing about NO-xplode.

what the hell is it?  I mean, what is in it?  What are the active ingredients?


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 15, 2006)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/bsn/xplode.html


----------



## Plateau_Max (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, the main problem with NO-Xplode is that when it get churned up it releases a lot of gastreous emissions.  The reason this is bad for working out is for a few chain reactive reasons.  First is the fact that NO-Xplode (no matter what flavor) leaves a pretty bitter aftertaste, second the emissions build pressure in your stomach sort of like drinking soda too fast.  When you're working out you're getting your heart rate up which puts even more pressure on your digestive system so you've got this bitter nasty gas in your stomach which seeps some nasty taste into your throat and THAT my friends... incites the gag reflexes.

Solutions?  I dunno try tums or something haha.  Maybe a scoop of oatmeal or some other porous food might slow up the "churning" a bit.

Oh P-funk, there was a link to the list of ingredients earlier in the thread if you prefer not to wade through the propaganda on bodybuilding.com


----------



## visionsect (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's the ingredients:
Supplement Facts  

One scoop (20.5g) supplies the following ingredients:  
NO-Xplode Proprietary Blend - 20,500mg  
(NO-Xplode Contains a patent pending nutrient suspension matrix & Efforsorb Delivery System)  

NO Meta-Fusion (L-arginine AKG, Citral-M (citrulline malate), L-citrulline AKG, L-histidine AKG, RC-NOS (rutacarpine 95%), gynostemma pentaphyllum (95% gypenosides), NAD (nicotinamide adenine dinucleotide)  
(patent pending)  

Muscle Volumizing Creatine Matrix 2CM (dicreatine malate), Betapure (trimethylglycine), Glycovol (glycocyamine), GuaniPro (guanidino proplonic acid), Cinnulin PF (aqueous cinnamon extract), keto-isocaproate potassium  
(patent pending)  

Ener-Tropic Xplosion L-tyrosine, taurine, Endurlac (glucuronolactone), l-tyrosine AKG, methylxanthines (caffeine), MCT's (medium chain triglycerides), vinpocetine 99%, vincamine 99%, vinburnine 99%  
(patent pending)  

Phospho-Electrolyte Replacer  
Calcium phosphate, magnesium oxide, potassium phosphate, sodium phosphate  

Glycerol Hydrating Polymers  
Potassium glycerophosphate, magnesium glycerophosphate, glycerola stearate  

Other Ingredients:  
Maltodextrine, citric acid, sodium bicarbonate, lemon juice powder, malic acid, potassium citrate, natural and artificial flavors, aspartame, acesulfame potassium, FD&C Red 40, FD&C Blue 1


----------



## visionsect (Sep 16, 2006)

I have been taking this stuff for the past month or so only on training days (3x a week). The taste is absolutely terrible IMO...makes me want to gag when I drink it now. NOX-CG3, although very overpriced, tastes a 1000 times better (more like blueberry gatorade, only a bit saltier). I do have to say this in NOXplode's favor, it does provide you with a kick of energy for workout. Some will say that a cup or two of coffee does the same, and I disagree. I drink coffee quite often, but when I take this junk, it gets me pumped and raring to go.

I also am not condoning the use of this supplement. I tried it just to see what they hype was. It does give energy, but I will probably discontinue use after this first tub I have bought. I don't want to get hooked on this crap or do any harm to my body from taking un-natural supplements. I will probably stick to my whey protein. Just a little inside info. regarding my use with this stuff. Oh yeah, I tried the Orange Juice mixed with NOXplode, and it did improve the flavor, so thumbs up on that idea.


----------



## troy456 (Sep 17, 2006)

No-explode is just over priced and doesnt work should be called  explode.


----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

Nothing better than real food, a great training program and dedication


----------



## Plateau_Max (Sep 18, 2006)

ForemanRules is right on with that, suppliments basically should be look at as a boost, a leg up, if you already have good diet and nutrition and a good program but need just a bit of extra help.

N.O. Xplode can be a good motivator because of the rush you get when you take it.  But like any motivator you have to know what you're doing to begin with or you're just hyperaccelerating the problems you already have.


----------

